# UFC 113 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

In two weeks, Saturday May 8th at 7 PM EST, the UFC try to settle the Machida vs Shogun question at the Bell Centre in Montreal, Canada. Sign up here if you would like to test your skills against your fellow forum members at picking the fights on the card.









Any paid member can sign up, new to the contest or experienced. ThaFranchise has signed up to defend his title against a worthy challenger, so...

then this will be on the line:










The scheduled fights include:



> Lyoto Machida vs Mauricio Rua
> Josh Koscheck vs Paul Daley
> Sam Stout vs Jeremy Stephens
> Kimbo Slice vs Matt Mitrione
> ...


If the official UFC fight card does not change Link HERE, your picks can only be sent one time. The deadline is when the preliminary fights begin, approximately 7 PM EST in the US, which is 11 PM GMT.

How to pick fights:



> All you have to do is pick who you think will win the fight, how they win the fight and what round they win in.
> 
> Select the correct fighter: 10 points
> Select the correct method of win: 5 points
> ...


That and more helpful info found on Walker's scoring/help thread found here: Link.

The matchups are as follows: (Results on pg. 15)

Main Event

*ThaFranchise *(3-0) vs *BobbyCooper*(3-0)

Main Card

*SigFig* (3-0) vs *sillywillybubba* (2-1)
*TheGrizzlyBear* (1-2) vs *D.P.* (2-0)
*jmacjer* (2-1) vs *Toxie* (2-1)
*SJ* (2-1) vs *Toxic* (2-1)
*LJStronge* (2-1) vs *Spoken *(2-1)

Undercard

*Machida Karate* (2-1) vs *Atmosphere* (2-1)
*N1* (2-1) vs *coldcall420* (1-2)
*KryOnicle* (1-2) vs *SUR1109* (1-1)
*G_Land* (1-1) vs *UFCFAN89*(1-1)
*Inkdot* (1-2) vs *hixxy*(1-2)
*HitOrGetHit* (1-2) vs *Walker* (1-2)
*Xerxes* (0-2) vs *attention*(0-3)
*Thelegend*(0-0) vs *Killstarz*(0-0)
*TraMaI *(1-1) vs *dudeabides *(0-3)
*Ruckus *(2-1) vs *hkado *(0-0)
*Intermission *(1-2) vs *matin_32* (1-2)













*Members signed up:

N1
TheRandomizer
matin_32
Intermission
hkado
Ruckus
TraMaI
Spoken812
Walker
Killstarz 
Machida Karate
SigFig
G_Land
attention
LJStronge
sillywillybubba
HitOrGetHit
Inkdot
Thelegend
hixxy
TheGrizzlyBear
ThaFranchise
Toxic
SJ
Atmosphere
UFCFAN89
jmacjer
BobbyCooper
D.P.
Toxie
Xerxes
KryOnicle
SUR1109
Davisty69
coldcall420
dudeabides
*

Thanks everybody, picks due *May 8th by 7 pm Eastern.*


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm in. 

/game.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

D.P and I are in. 

I'm looking to avenge my loss. I got caught and paid the price for it. Lesson learnt.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I know all about how that goes, did not think you would though! Glad you three are in, going to be a good one.

They still haven't updated the three replacement fighter fights on the undercard over at UFC.com. I'll update that first post with those new fights as soon as I notice them being official.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm in dudeabides :thumbsup:

And I am calling out ThaFranchise again! Actually he already accepted the challenge^^ I haven't seen him online very much.. guess he can't handle my breath 

So @ThaFranchise, time to step and make it official!!!


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey, I'm here. I'll try and forget that last bout and get back to my winning ways.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Im down :thumbsup:


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm in for sure


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm in for sure


edit: woah I'm a copycat


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Put me in coach, I'm ready to play, today


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I'm in dudeabides :thumbsup:
> 
> And I am calling out ThaFranchise again! Actually he already accepted the challenge^^ I haven't seen him online very much.. guess he can't handle my breath
> 
> So @ThaFranchise, time to step and make it official!!!


It's on piss breath  this ones on my home turf too, no way I can lose with the Canadian fans backin me.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bobby I will be cheering for you, maybe you will be a man and give me my shot since we all know ThaFranchise is running scared.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

im in, i want DP


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i want to try this one, feel good about this card


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Count me in! :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

ThaFranchise said:


> It's on piss breath  this ones on my home turf too, no way I can lose with the Canadian fans backin me.


The pleasure is all mine  

and good luck too you^^ you will need it my friend!



Toxic said:


> Bobby I will be cheering for you, maybe you will be a man and give me my shot since we all know ThaFranchise is running scared.


I need every support there is Toxic^^

I won't be careless in this one PROMISED!

and when I hold that belt (wich shouldn't be much of a problem) then it would be an honor for me


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> im in, i want DP


ewe.:confused05:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Count me in! :thumbsup:


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

i am in....


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

cant wait for this one kryonicles goin down then im on to CC:thumb02:


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Toxic said:


> ewe.:confused05:




dont knock it till you try it :wink01:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SUR1109 said:


> cant wait for this one kryonicles goin down then im on to CC:thumb02:


Try surviving the first round first bub!


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

umm... What happend to the Dorkensun Lawlor fight? you don't have it listed...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> umm... What happend to the Dorkensun Lawlor fight? you don't have it listed...


They still haven't made that fight official at UFC.com. You can see on their 113 fight card at their site they don't have that one, and also don't have Hague vs Beltran or MacDonald vs Salter.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Try surviving the first round first bub!


np im an elusive cardio machine


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Toxic? Sup? 

If you beat me, you may end up in the top 5, teetering on a title rematch.

If I beat you, then that is a big name opponent under my belt, and I will be one step closer to regaining my #1 contender position.+


Whaddayasay? Want to provide some real entertainment to the main card?

?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The card to pick from on the first page is updated, everybody, with the card they finally changed at UFC.com. They added the Beltran/Hague and Doerksen/Lawlor fights, but still haven't put up Salter's.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Can I be in please? Another couple of wins and a title shot must be on the horizon!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

ack, Im back for more punishment

Gotta try to keep up my perfect record 0-3


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

attention said:


> ack, Im back for more punishment
> 
> Gotta try to keep up my perfect record 0-3


lol im sure some one will want to fight u:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SUR1109 said:


> lol im sure some one will want to fight u:thumb02:


If no one calls him out (or me) it might be yours truly against attention in this one.  which of course bodes well for him, I've been in some 'O must go' matchups already and still have mine. Just because when people are uncalled out, they go up against who is closest in the ranks, theoretically, and we're in the bottom three with Davisty (who is going against CC).


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> If no one calls him out (or me) it might be yours truly against attention in this one.  which of course bodes well for him, I've been in some 'O must go' matchups already and still have mine. Just because when people are uncalled out, they go up against who is closest in the ranks, theoretically, and we're in the bottom three with Davisty (who is going against CC).


he called out davisty in the rankings thread.....only cuz hes scared of facing people like me or kryonicle :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I know Im a lil late But Im in!!!!!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool G_Land :thumbsup: and not late at all the matchups not hitting the airwaves til this weekend anyway.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

THE Number 1 ranked contender is in for this! 

Now as a true martial internet warrior, I respect both Bobby Cooper and the Franchise, but.... I am not imbressed by their performances.

I'm challenging the victor of that match to a shitle tot after I emerge victorious at UFC 113. I will not be "pulling a Marquardt" and looking past my opponent that I don't technically have at the moment ;p


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SigFig said:


> THE Number 1 ranked contender is in for this!
> 
> Now as a true martial internet warrior, I respect both Bobby Cooper and the Franchise, but.... I am not imbressed by their performances.
> 
> I'm challenging the victor of that match to a shitle tot after I emerge victorious at UFC 113. I will not be "pulling a Marquardt" and looking past my opponent that I don't technically have at the moment ;p



SigFig is the Number 1 contender indeed, and sounds like a quick shot to a title! If SigFig isn't taken, i want him or the next best thing! And sign me up if it aint to late to shut down the top dogs!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

@ThaFranchize, I am in the best shape of my life! Put something warm on. I have never been so focused. It's a dream come true!



SigFig said:


> THE Number 1 ranked contender is in for this!
> 
> Now as a true martial internet warrior, I respect both Bobby Cooper and the Franchise, but.... I am not imbressed by their performances.
> 
> I'm challenging the victor of that match to a shitle tot after I emerge victorious at UFC 113. I will not be "pulling a Marquardt" and looking past my opponent that I don't technically have at the moment ;p


Haha Sig^^ you will be very impressed by my performance, when I am done with ThaFranchize! ;D

and to your challenge, WHENEVER!



Machida Karate said:


> SigFig is the Number 1 contender indeed, and sounds like a quick shot to a title! If SigFig isn't taken, i want him or the next best thing! And sign me up if it aint to late to shut down the top dogs!


I will be called CPL Champion soon MK^^

How does that sound buddy :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

can i sign up for this or have i missed the boat?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SUR1109 said:


> he called out davisty in the rankings thread.....only cuz hes scared of facing people like me or kryonicle :thumb02:


You knows it


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SUR1109 said:


> lol im sure some one will want to fight u:thumb02:





SUR1109 said:


> he called out davisty in the rankings thread.....only cuz hes scared of facing people like me or kryonicle :thumb02:


 
What is this????


Smells like some shit talk......Im here to clear the air.....Davisty has been a long time coming and im going to enjoy the smackdown, while I was challanged by yourself and KryOnicle.....my plans were made


I have graciously volunteered to whip you SUR and I shall then move on to KryOnicle....who I must admit I am going to hate to beat cuz he made me this sick sig.....all that aside....Its looking like a bright future with a nice lil 3-0 run over the next few events.....:thumb02:


Gentlemen...Good Day


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Killstarz said:


> can i sign up for this or have i missed the boat?


No it's still there, you are in. All the tips for how to pick are in the first post of the thread and let me know if you have any other ?'s. :thumbsup:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> No it's still there, you are in. All the tips for how to pick are in the first post of the thread and let me know if you have any other ?'s. :thumbsup:


thanks buddy


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> If no one calls him out (or me) it might be yours truly against attention in this one.  which of course bodes well for him, I've been in some 'O must go' matchups already and still have mine. Just because when people are uncalled out, they go up against who is closest in the ranks, theoretically, and we're in the bottom three with Davisty (who is going against CC).


:confused02: 
Heh, how is it that the best guys are at the bottom? 

Seriously though... I think Im gonna be cursed witha big goose egg for the rest of my CPL career... heh, no matter, I just like the battle :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am going to need a quick turnaround. I plan on getting my record to a winning record! I am gonna get it done and I am coming for everyone!


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> What is this????
> 
> 
> Smells like some shit talk......Im here to clear the air.....Davisty has been a long time coming and im going to enjoy the smackdown, while I was challanged by yourself and KryOnicle.....my plans were made
> ...


if and this is a big IF u defeat Davisty u will be doing nothing but getting subed out like Kongo vs Mir bye urs truly....:thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SUR1109 said:


> if and this is a big IF u defeat Davisty u will be doing nothing but getting subed out like Kongo vs Mir bye urs truly....:thumb02:


 
*yawn*




talk is cheap...stay thirsty my friend!!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SJ said:


> Toxic? Sup?
> 
> If you beat me, you may end up in the top 5, teetering on a title rematch.
> 
> ...


I just saw this, I am up, but if your looking for a stepping stone you will be sorely mistaken. I am gonna leave your looking like a bag of smashed assholes.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

After Spoken wrecked my tricked out rascal scooter in the last match-up I'm down for more punishment.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh man, that looks worse than I rembered it man :thumbsup:


If everybody didn't know, the UFC added the 11th fight to their official card today, Jason MacDonald vs John Salter. 



> Lyoto Machida vs Mauricio Rua
> Josh Koscheck vs Paul Daley
> Sam Stout vs Jeremy Stephens
> Kimbo Slice vs Matt Mitrione
> ...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

LJStronge, Spoken signed up, if you don't happen to see it, on the rankings thread where you called him out and he's down :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I will be called CPL Champion soon MK^^
> 
> How does that sound buddy :thumb02:


LOL sounds good, i like that title.... A lot...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Grizzly....you're dead!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody. These are also updated on the front page of the thread.




*Championship Pick 'em UFC 113 Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*









for the main event of the evening... I'd like to introduce to you first the challenger... who has dispatched all opponents and been the terror of the recent main cards... hailing from Germany, undefeated and untied... the 
BadBoy... BobbyCooper! And finally, a man who needs no introduction, from Vancouver, Canada... the reigning, defending, undisputed champion of Championship Pick 'em... ThaFranchise! 
Follow the rules and may the best man win...



Main Event

*ThaFranchise *(3-0) vs *BobbyCooper*(3-0)






Our main card is made up with fighters who either get the wins or talk the smack. SigFig is the current number one contender and has been virtually unstoppable, but he has yet to face sillywillybubba. jmacjer and Toxie were undefeated before setbacks in the biggest matchups last event, they have to deal with each other now. SJ called out Toxic, who accepted, and it was the same with Grizzly and D.P. not to mention LJ and Spoken. The matchups on the live main card are:

Main Card

*SigFig* (3-0) vs *sillywillybubba* (2-1)
*TheGrizzlyBear* (1-2) vs *D.P.* (2-0)
*jmacjer* (2-1) vs *Toxie* (2-1)
*SJ* (2-1) vs *Toxic* (2-1)
*LJStronge* (2-1) vs *Spoken *(2-1)





The undercard matchups include fighters who want a win. Some have called out their competition and others have been put together by their similarities in rank. The desperation creates the best fights sometimes, and the matchups are:

Undercard

*Machida Karate* (2-1) vs *Atmosphere* (2-1)
*Davisty69* (0-3) vs *coldcall420* (1-2)
*KryOnicle* (1-2) vs *SUR1109* (1-1)
*G_Land* (1-1) vs *UFCFAN89*(1-1)
*Inkdot* (1-2) vs *hixxy*(1-2)
*HitOrGetHit* (1-2) vs *Walker* (1-2)
*Xerxes* (0-2) vs *attention*(0-3)
*Thelegend*(0-0) vs *Killstarz*(0-0)
*TraMaI *(1-1) vs *dudeabides *(0-3)
*Ruckus *(2-1) vs *hkado *(0-0)
*Intermission *(1-2) vs *matin_32* (1-2)​












*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday May 8th at 8 PM EST.*

It's still alright to sign up, if you haven't yet for 113 even though those matchups are set. There is one fighter without a matchup due to having 29 signups. Yours truly will fight anybody who signs up late. (One look at my record and we will be flooded with applicants) Or will probably fill in if somebody can't make it to the show. (You know send picks) It's cool though, as many can sign up as want to by Saturday. We would just need to have two participants to form each additional undercard matchup, but the deadline is a week from today. Don't forget to take note of fight card changes, and if the official UFC site shows changes you can resubmit your picks if you've sent them already. Thanks to all the members who keep signing up for the funnest pick 'em on the interwebs! :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Great work as always dudeabides. Looking forward to going 2-2.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Walker... It's nothing personal, just business. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry SJ but I am gonna use you to send a message to the guys in the main event. I want my title and your merely a speed bump on my road to retribution. You maay not want to bother showing up.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm going into the Nova Scotian forest to cap off my training. I will emerge on Friday to present my picks. Good luck to you Toxic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, I am so scared of the Newfie.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

There is a new member signed up, so the new matchup going up is:

*TraMaI *(1-1) vs *dudeabides *(0-3)


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

UFCFAN89 your going down! I dont think Im going to try for an early KO...I think I will grind out a win and use my cardio to break your will!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

first time in the Undercard.... And it will be the last! Sorry Atmosphere nothing personal but its Fate that put us together, and its Fate that just put another loss on ur Record  lol i wish it wasn't someone i respect, but may the best League Player win :thumb03:


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

G_Land said:


> UFCFAN89 your going down! I dont think Im going to try for an early KO...I think I will grind out a win and use my cardio to break your will!!!


Haha this is gonna be a 3 round war, I can feel it.

Best of luck to you my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Haha this is gonna be a 3 round war, I can feel it.
> 
> Best of luck to you my friend :thumbsup:


 
They will sing songs of our battle for years to come!!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Get me a fight


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ruckus said:


> Get me a fight


Put you on the sign ups big dawg, but for getting the fight it's up to the guys who haven't signed up yet. First one who comes in by Saturday is against you :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Davisty???? Who you like in Machida vs. Shogun???


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

ill go up aganist ruckus!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sign me up, and give me someone good thats going to bring me back to that title shot. I am pissed about the stupid abu dhabi time zone difference that messed up me sending my picks in.. I want back up the ladder. Ill prove it with a early devastating KO to whoever is unlucky to be matched up against me.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok signed you both up :thumbsup: Hkado wins by ten minutes so she gets to go up against Ruckus... wait is that good? Just remembering when I played him. Intermission gets the next person that signs up. Maybe N1 will come in on the last day?

hkado, thanks for playing, the how to pick rules and scoring examples are on the first post of the thread.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Ok signed you both up :thumbsup: Hkado wins by ten minutes so she gets to go up against Ruckus... wait is that good? Just remembering when I played him. Intermission gets the next person that signs up. Maybe N1 will come in on the last day?
> 
> hkado, thanks for playing, the how to pick rules and scoring examples are on the first post of the thread.


I....WANT....TO...SMASH...SOMEONE


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the shout out dude and to answer your question, no it's not good. Hkado, I look forward to our fight..just so you know I've been training with some new partners and look for a quick KO, get ready to dream!!!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

im in for a tuff matchup here....but after getting my ass kicked last time...im giving up the weed, and im going to come into this fight with a clear mind. No wake and bake before making my picks at 8 in the morning. Ive been clean and sober now for 3 hours and i plan on getting back on a winning track, so i can get a shot at the belt!! 

****5 minutes later**** nevermind. 
Good Luck SigFig


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Im in.
Sorry for the NC on the last fight.
I have been injured and had no connection in the hospital.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome, thanks matin :thumbsup:

So the last matchup (so far) is Intermission vs matin_32.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Ruckus said:


> Thanks for the shout out dude and to answer your question, no it's not good. Hkado, I look forward to our fight..just so you know I've been training with some new partners and look for a quick KO, get ready to dream!!!


While you are looking for that quick KO I have been working on my cardio, and as soon as you gas after you bull rush me thats when I am going to push the pace, and make you quit!

but uhmmm GOOD LUCK Ruckus!


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

After I dismantle MachidaKarate I expect a main card fight! I'm the future of this business and I expect to be treated as that! MachidaKarate will be knocked out in the first round, guaranteed.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I....WANT....TO...SMASH...SOMEONE


Once I get back to winning I am coming to avenge the loss to you Inter!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Once I get back to winning I am coming to avenge the loss to you Inter!


Why would you want to start losing again? lol


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Saturday night, jmac will be a sad panda. That is all.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxie said:


> Saturday night, jmac will be a sad panda. That is all.


I really like Sam in this fight he has been looking great....good pick for your squad Toxie!!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

hkado said:


> While you are looking for that quick KO I have been working on my cardio, and as soon as you gas after you bull rush me thats when I am going to push the pace, and make you quit!
> 
> but uhmmm GOOD LUCK Ruckus!


Nice, and good luck to you, although I make my own luck. Just in case you missed it, my first three fights went the distance in some tough fights, gassing is not an issue. Needless to say my cardio kicks chuck norris' arse! I welcome you to the league witha flurry of elbows and hooks!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Toxie said:


> Saturday night, jmac will be a sad panda. That is all.


Pulling for Salter, eh?


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Hixxy, nothing personal but your in my way! 

SigFig humilated me last fight and its time to settle the score! I'm gonna work for the rematch! I'm gonna eat, sleep and dream with thoughs of beating SigFig in my mind!! The rematch must come soon for the sake of my mental health.

I hope SigFig is the first to die of CPL-related injuries! :sarcastic12:


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Ruckus said:


> Nice, and good luck to you, although I make my own luck. Just in case you missed it, my first three fights went the distance in some tough fights, gassing is not an issue. Needless to say my cardio kicks chuck norris' arse! I welcome you to the league witha flurry of elbows and hooks!


You think I will let you get close enough to throw those elbows? HAHA! It will be easy to keep you at a distance with my jab and my ever present leg and push kicks!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Winning picks are in.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Got mine huh? lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, most people have sent them already (names in blue on front page) but everybody has all day manyana til MacDonald starts fighting Salter appr. 7 PM.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Calculating.... my picks will be in within thirty minutes.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Just sent my picks in. Somebody's getting KOd tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SJ said:


> Calculating.... my picks will be in within thirty minutes.


Not gonna help you anyways, why bother? :dunno: Its kinda like Steve Urkel training to box Evander Holyfield.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Not gonna help you anyways, why bother? :dunno: Its kinda like Steve Urkel training to box Evander Holyfield.


it's okay, I can understand that you must have some jitters now that you are finally off the prelims. 

besides, I have an ace in the hole... dudeabides _does_ accept paypal.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, but I can ban him


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

UFCFAN we gonna show them why they should have put us on the main card!!!!! FOTN right here !!!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> UFCFAN we gonna show them why they should have put us on the main card!!!!! FOTN right here !!!!!


G_Land lets prove that all our training has Paid off! This is the Black House Night! WELCOME EVERYONE TO THE MACHIDA ERA! Don't fight it! Its easier to just lay there and take it like a huh?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Yeah, but I can ban him


 
The real winning picks are bout to be sent to "The Dude" and FTR, Toxic our boy looked F*ckin mean in the weigh ins.....Cote'.....by ****!!!! Someone in that fight is going to sleep!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Belcher is gonna bleed.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Belcher is gonna bleed.


 

Patrick looked dialed in man, and who has been getting him ready.....oh yeah thats right, Belcher better be ready!!!!.....Dam this card is sick between Lyoto/Shogun and Kos/Daley.......this Cote' fight just is like iceing on the cake!!!

Plus we got Sam boy Stout......coldcall is pumped, especially for Lyoto's 4th rd TKO.....:thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Picked Machida R4 TKO as well  

I'm not confident on alot of picks though. Stupid card...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> Just sent my picks in. *Somebody's getting KOd tonight.*


No spoilers man, not everyone can see the future. Poor Machida.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SJ said:


> besides, I have an ace in the hole... dudeabides _does_ accept paypal.



Um. Speaking of which, do you think uh, that you could uh, give me my twenty thousand in cash? Uh, my concern is, and I've gotta check with, with my accountant, but that this might bump me up into a higher tax uh--


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Patrick looked dialed in man, and who has been getting him ready.....oh yeah thats right, Belcher better be ready!!!!.....Dam this card is sick between Lyoto/Shogun and Kos/Daley.......this Cote' fight just is like iceing on the cake!!!
> 
> Plus we got Sam boy Stout......coldcall is pumped, especially for Lyoto's 4th rd TKO.....:thumb02:


This card has me pretty pumped, most pumped I have been for a card since probably Penn/GSP 2


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Picked Machida R4 TKO as well
> 
> I'm not confident on alot of picks though. Stupid card...


no confidence thts good an easy win for me


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

There are still a couple hours left if anybody else wants to sign up. Can help with questions but not picks, not that anybody would want that kinda help. But N1 signed up after the matchups were set and doesn't have an opponent so he'd be the opponent. Or fill in if something goes wrong with somebody else.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

G_Land said:


> UFCFAN we gonna show them why they should have put us on the main card!!!!! FOTN right here !!!!!


Thats what Im talking about man! Its gonna be a definite barn-burner :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SUR1109 said:


> no confidence thts good an easy win for me


Too many fights can go either way. I'm still confident I'll beat you though


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

D.P. said:


> No spoilers man, not everyone can see the future. Poor Machida.


 
LOL....you post here????


Toxic said:


> This card has me pretty pumped, most pumped I have been for a card since probably Penn/GSP 2


 
Yeah man Im totally pumped I cant wait......I love the hater's ion the building.....Cote', Machida, Stout and Matrione are all the horses I got running tonight and i feel 100% confident in all of them, but we"ll see....

:thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

This is my most awaited card ever.... Not only do i want to see EVERY single fight, but the biggest monkey on Machida's back will finally be thrown off!

I better start rolling my J's now!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Fasten your seatbelts guys!!!

I have just sent my picks in! Yes you heard it right they are in :thumbsup:

I don't think, I was ever that confident with a outcome before. I doupt ThaFranchise knows with what kind of a guy he is dealing with here. I might end his entire CPL career that night! 

There is no way I am going to miss this opportunity!

I've done my homework girls :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Fasten your seatbelts guys!!!
> 
> I have just sent my picks in! Yes you heard it right they are in :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



When we fight my friend, its going to most likely come down to one fight... And thats scary lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks are in!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

The future champ has submitted his picks.

Next stop -- SHITLE TOT!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am so excited for this card. I can't wait for Cote to make a huge statement. Maybe he will start getting the respect he deserves.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Already started out with a loss :thumbsdown:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry that the deadline has passed, one fight came and went fast. Was still waiting on 3 guys picks.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Already started out with a loss :thumbsdown:


Likewise. TKO Via Injury, what happened?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

MacDonald got a high kick then pulled guard with a guillotine attempt but his leg buckled on the way down and Miragliotta stopped it. least that's what I read at mmajunkie, possible broken ankle.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> This is my most awaited card ever.... Not only do i want to see EVERY single fight, but the biggest monkey on Machida's back will finally be thrown off!
> 
> I better start rolling my J's now!


I knew he lived in the jungle but Machida has a monkey?:confused02:


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Likewise. TKO Via Injury, what happened?


MacDonald broke his ankle after pulling guard 

We'll probably see the replay tonight


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

MMA insider just said Rua isnt at 100 % with a knee injury


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Congrats to SJ, I can't believe how much I have blown this one.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Doing quite well right now, hope you're strong too G_Land. I want FOTN not KOTN :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I cannot believe how bad I am doing, I think all I have scored on is Meathead.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

And you were the only one to get Doerksen exactly right. Lot of people having bad nights, not Tra unfortunately 




UFCFAN89 said:


> Doing quite well right now, hope you're strong too G_Land. I want FOTN not KOTN :thumbsup:


My KOTN money is on one of the people going against a no show actually, but one of those is doing really good would win anyway. And to get KOTN and FOTN on the same event would be weird since one is for big point diff. and one for small.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I suck royally. :sad01:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

7:3 going into the main event, not bad so far :thumbsup:


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Went 7-4 thanks to Shogun!! :thumbsup:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

heh, 7:4 too... I had Machida ftw


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I know I lost but I don't care. 


*SHOGUN SHOGUN SHOGUN FTW!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I think I did decent. Hope it was enough.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I sucked big time,


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I sucked big time,


I honestly maybe got 1 fight correct...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

THat had to be the worst night of fights for me lol..... I cant believe what happened...

I hope this takes pressure off Machida and he comes back and dominates again... Harsh night


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Quick question, when do the winners get revealed?

Well it looks like my opponent no showed actually.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hkado said:


> Quick question, when do the winners get revealed?


Little patients.... He is very quick with the results


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

hkado said:


> Quick question, when do the winners get revealed?


as soon as dudeabides finds the time to tally em all up... sometimes it can take a nite or so


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Ah, thanks. Its not a patients thing. Just really excited to see where I stack up, and didn't want to stay up too late.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that my opponent got an easy win tonight...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I did terrible this time... i could care less to see my results lol....


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I did good with picking the winner (Kimbo screwed me big time) but I didnt do well with the method of win...So we will see


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Championship Pick 'em UFC 113
*​




The correct calls:


> Salter, TKO, 1
> Guymon, DEC, U.
> Beltran, DEC, U.
> Hendricks, DEC, M.
> ...







*The Matchups

Main Event

ThaFranchise (4-0) vs BobbyCooper (3-1)

And it is allll over, and after a true battle on a tough card, once again... the champion of the CPL... ThaFranchise! He won 77 to 58!!! Can anyone defeat this man?! This is still yours, we hope you come back for another defense:














Main Card

SigFig (3-1) vs sillywillybubba (3-1)
Fight won by sillywillybubba 119 to 106!

TheGrizzlyBear (1-3) vs D.P. (3-0)
Fight won by D.P. 88 to 61!

jmacjer (3-1) vs Toxie (2-2)
Fight won by jmacjer 94 to 35!

SJ (3-1) vs Toxic (2-2)
Fight won by SJ 106 to 59!

LJStronge (2-2) vs Spoken (3-1)
Fight won by Spoken 139 to 57!


Undercard

Machida Karate (2-2) vs Atmosphere (3-1)
Fight won by Atmosphere 98 to 90! FOTN!

N1 (3-1) vs coldcall420 (1-3)
Fight won by N1 103 to 81!

KryOnicle (1-3) vs SUR1109 (2-1)
Fight won by SUR1109 112 to 83!

G_Land (2-1) vs UFCFAN89 (1-2)
Fight won by G_Land 161 to 123!!

Inkdot (2-2) vs hixxy (1-3)
Fight won by Inkdot 99 to 82! 

HitOrGetHit (1-3) vs Walker (2-2)
Fight won by Walker 85 to 44!

Xerxes (0-3) vs attention (1-3)
Fight won by attention 148 to 94!

Thelegend (1-0) vs Killstarz (0-1)
Fight won by Thelegend 147 to 45!! 

TraMaI (2-1) vs dudeabides (0-4)
Fight won by TraMaI 115 to 59!

Ruckus (2-2) vs hkado (1-0)
Fight won by hkado to 134 to 0!!! KOTN!

Intermission (1-3) vs matin_32 (2-2)
Fight won by matin_32 to 112 to 0!! *​

Thanks for playing everybody. If you want to play again, see you in a few weeks for Rampage vs Evans :thumbsup:
Free tip: Don't forget to check the updated fight cards, would have stopped a couple of Catone picks, oh and don't forget to send picks  


Picks:

ThaFranchise: 4 of 11 right for 77 pts.
_Correct: Davis for 26, Hendricks for 25, Belcher for 15, Shogun for 11._

BobbyCooper: 3 of 11 right for 58 pts.
_Correct: Koscheck for 19, Hendricks for 26, Davis for 23._

SigFig: 5 of 11 right for 106 pts.
_Correct: Mitrione for 29, Koscheck for 20, Davis for 24, Stephens for 16, Guymon for 17.
_
sillywillybubba: 6 of 11 right for 119 pts.
_Correct: Shogun for 21, Koscheck for 20, Mitrione for 26, Davis for 20, Hendricks for 19, Beltran for 13._

TheGrizzlyBear: 4 of 11 right for 61 pts.
_Correct: Davis for 21, Hendricks for 15, Shogun for 13, Guymon for 12._

D.P.: 6 of 11 right for 88 pts.
_Correct: Davis for 20, Hendricks for 17, Beltran for 15, Koscheck for 13, Belcher for 12, Shogun for 11._

jmacjer: 5 of 11 right for 94 pts.
_Correct: Hendricks for 26, Koscheck for 17, Davis for 16, Beltran for 14, Mitrione for 21._

Toxie: 2 of 11 right for 35 pts.
_Correct: Beltran for 19, Shogun for 16._

SJ: 5 of 11 right for 106 pts.
_Correct: Shogun for 26, Koscheck for 20, Mitrione for 23, Davis for 20, Guymon for 17._

Toxic: 3 of 11 right for 59 pts.
_Correct: Mitrione for 23, Koscheck for 16, Doerksen for 20._

Randomizer: 4 of 11 right for 76 pts.
_Correct: Doerksen for 24, Mitrione for 16, Salter for 21, Davis for 15._

LJStronge: 3 of 11 right for 57 pts.
_Correct: Shogun for 21, Belcher for 17, Hendricks for 19._

Spoken: 7 of 11 right for 139 pts.
_Correct: Shogun for 26, Koscheck for 20, Stephens for 24, Belcher for 17, Davis for 20, Hendricks for 19, Beltran for 13._

Machida Karate: 4 of 11 right for 90 pts.
_Correct: Hendricks for 21, Koscheck for 25, Davis for 24, Beltran for 20._

Atmosphere: 5 of 11 right for 98 pts.
_Correct: Davis for 24, Koscheck for 17, Hendricks for 21, Mitrione for 23, Beltran for 13._

N1: 6 of 11 right for 103 pts.
_Correct: Koscheck for 20, Mitrione for 24, Davis for 15, Hendricks for 19, Beltran for 13, Guymon for 12._

coldcall420: 4 of 11 right for 81 pts.
_Correct: Koscheck for 19, Mitrione for 25, Hendricks for 19, Davis for 18._

KryOnicle: 4 of 11 right for 83 pts.
_Correct: Beltran for 20, Mitrione for 24, Davis for 22, Hendricks for 17._

SUR1109: 6 of 11 right for 112 pts.
_Correct: Shogun for 21, Koscheck for 20, Mitrione for 23, Davis for 23, Beltran for 13, Guymon for 12._

G_Land: 9 of 11 right for 161 pts.
_Correct: Shogun for 21, Koscheck for 20, Stephens for 19, Doerksen for 21, Davis for 15, Hendricks for 19, Beltran for 13, Guymon for 17, Salter for 16._

UFCFAN89: 7 of 11 right for 123 pts.
_Correct: Mitrione for 25, Koscheck for 18, Shogun for 17, Beltran for 16, Guymon for 14, Davis for 16, Hendricks for 17._

Inkdot: 5 of 11 right for 99 pts.
_Correct: Davis for 29, Mitrione for 25, Koscheck for 15, Belcher for 14, Hendricks for 16._

hixxy: 5 of 11 right for 82 pts.
_Correct: Hendricks for 16, Koscheck for 15, Davis for 19, Mitrione for 21, Beltran for 11.
_
HitOrGetHit: 3 of 11 right for 44 pts.
_Correct: Davis for 14, Hendricks for 13, Beltran for 17._

Walker: 5 of 11 right for 85 pts.
_Correct: Hendricks for 21, Davis for 25, Koscheck for 16, Beltran for 12, Shogun for 11._

Xerxes: 5 of 11 right for 94 pts.
_Correct: Koscheck for 20, Mitrione for 18, Belcher for 17, Davis for 20, Hendricks for 19._

attention: 7 of 11 right for 148 pts.
_Correct: Guymon for 28, Davis for 23, Doerksen for 17, Hendricks for 20, Koscheck for 22, Mitrione for 21, Belcher for 17._

Thelegend: 6 of 11 right for 147 pts.
_Correct: Davis for 28, Hendricks for 19, Koscheck for 25, Shogun for 16, Beltran for 12, Salter for 19._

Killstarz: 2 of 11 right for 45 pts.
_Correct: Hendricks for 21, Davis for 24._

TraMaI: 6 of 11 right for 115 pts.
_Correct: Belcher for 21, Mitrione for 25, Koscheck for 18, Davis for 22, Hendricks for 18, Guymon for 11._

dudeabides: 3 of 11 right for 59 pts.
_Correct: Davis for 23, Hendricks for 19, Mitrione for 17._

hkado: 7 of 11 right for 134 pts.
_Correct: Koscheck for 28, Belcher for 26, Davis for 17, Hendricks for 14, Doerksen for 13, Mitrione for 20, Shogun for 16.
_
matin_32: 6 of 11 right for 112 pts.
_Correct: Shogun for 26, Koscheck for 20, Stephens for 24, Davis for 15, Hendricks for 14, Beltran for 13.

_
Thanks for playing. We'll be back for 114 to do it again. 


Note, if anybody has questions or feels I made a mistake in anyway please send me a message and will try to take care of it.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Holy crap Dude! You are awesome! thanks for doing the numbers so dang fast raise01:

This was fun... mostly because I finally won one :thumb02:

I didnt do too bad overall either... 148, i think that was the #2 spot behind G_Land 

Good fight Xerxes... bow 2 u


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

God fight UFCFAN....That being said I do believe I had the most points..HMMMMM

Good job Attention!!1


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Well it looks like it's back to the drawing board for me again. Good win Walker! :thumbsup:


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Good scrap Bobby, thanks for the quick update dudes, congrats on winning ur bet


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow even the randomizer did better than me..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I can identify with that one!


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

great job dude lol i hit the davis fight perfectly im proud of that one:thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Is it not time for my title shot? Can anyone argue me getting a title shot after my performance?

Give me ThaFranchise! I FINISH FIGHTS!!!!


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

*cough* you just make some random picks, stop overrating pl0x *cough*

Sorry intermission mate, I know how this feels. I lost my last fight like this .


Dudeabides give me Machida Karate please, I want to be his Shogun. SHOGUN'S RIGHT HAND FTW! Man I felt sooooo good after seeing machida laying on the ground like he was supposed to .


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

i was just happy that the fight ended in the first round, I had to drive home from Boston and it was already midnight haha


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bad bad event (CPL wise)  Good fight SUR. Well fought.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah getting 4 out of 11 is the worst i have ever judge a fight card in my life....

And the WORST part was that i had Alan Belcher on my list to win ALL the way till the second i sent my picks in i went Cote instead....

It came down to judging one fight wrong or right.... What a toughy....

Good fight bro.... Harsh HARSH night......


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Congrats to anyone who got more than 50% correct on this card- this was one tough one to predict. G Land 9 of 11...Daaaamn. :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks buddy!!! I said coming into this my camp had me ready!!!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wow im not gonna lie i picked shogun after tossing a coin and even then i was so unsure i thought i put in machida when fight night came around the next day lol. i was like fifth in scoring? wow thats a surprise. glad i called davis and kos perfectly and still pissed mitrone killed the kimbo. oh well 1-0! and the legend begins!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

man...rough night!


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like I fought G_Land on a bad night  well done man, I'll be looking for a rematch down the road. In the process of finding a new camp though, back to back losses don't sit well with me :thumbsdown:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Agreed bro you tested me and it was a battle how we didnt get FOTN I dont know but hey we came out swinging!!! Nice Pick with Mat/Kimbo


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Agreed bro you tested me and it was a battle how we didnt get FOTN I dont know but hey we came out swinging!!! Nice Pick with Mat/Kimbo


 
Congrats homeboy!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

3-0, you already know. ThaFranchise....your run as champ is soon to be over.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

D.P. said:


> 3-0, you already know. ThaFranchise....your run as champ is soon to be over.


 
I gotta give you your due Respect, you called last night correctly D.P......raise01: Congrats on the win I vote D.P. to challenge The Franchise for the belt!!!!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I gotta give you your due Respect, you called last night correctly D.P......raise01: Congrats on the win I vote D.P. to challenge The Franchise for the belt!!!!


Thank you sir. I think we're all ready for a new champ anyway right?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Thank you sir. I think we're all ready for a new champ anyway right?


 
Havent seen you round much I suspect you've been busy, indeed a new champ seem's to be in order, it also appears I will just be facing N1 every time, ths was the 3rd time in 4 events for me....:confused02:

Good Luck Dude!!!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I gotta give you your due Respect, you called last night correctly D.P......raise01: Congrats on the win I vote D.P. to challenge The Franchise for the belt!!!!





D.P. said:


> Thank you sir. I think we're all ready for a new champ anyway right?


Him get his title shot before me? PFFFFFT!

Who is DP?! He's a nobody!! A NOBODY I SAY!!!

Let us not forget..

*TheGrizzlyBear (1-3) vs D.P. (3-0)
Fight won by D.P. 88 to 61!*

jmacjer (3-1) vs Toxie (2-2)
Fight won by jmacjer 94 to 35!

SJ (3-1) vs Toxic (2-2)
Fight won by SJ 106 to 59!

*LJStronge (2-2) vs Spoken (3-1)
Fight won by Spoken 139 to 57!*


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Hey CC, my bad bro. I got stuck at work for about 24 hrs in 2 days and didn't get a chance to submit my picks in time. I'll take you on for the next event if you are still down


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mr. Bobby Cooper you lost me a pile of points and I would like some revenge on the next card.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

My fighter no showed, but my picks were deffiantly solid. One of many KOTN!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Davisty were always good bro....I'm crushed right now and Im ot ashamed to say it.....66 million in one night hurts.....more over than that.....the discredit immediately Lyoto gets, he was in that fight till he got caught....

let me be clear all praise and respect to Shogun he came out looking to **** Lyoto up and i think Lyoto was thinking there would be more of a feel out session, Rua was not having that and his props are well earned....

To those that may suggest a rubber match does not occur, you dont seem to get that these 2 will prob fight 2 more times, they are that close....

Respect to all those that Schooled me on the picks....


N1 i hate you, with luv, in a sorta weird but seriously not serious way...yeah...


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Are people ready to start respecting the champ yet or what? 5 time defending Champ with a 7 fight win streak, no one else is even close. Bring on the aptly named D.P. cuz in our fight hes gonna feel like he's being gang-banged.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Mr. Bobby Cooper you lost me a pile of points and I would like some revenge on the next card.


I have to lick my wounds first Toxic  What a devastating night.. couldn't have been worse..



ThaFranchise said:


> Are people ready to start respecting the champ yet or what? 5 time defending Champ with a 7 fight win streak, no one else is even close. Bring on the aptly named D.P. cuz in our fight hes gonna feel like he's being gang-banged.





ThaFranchise said:


> Good scrap Bobby, thanks for the quick update dudes, congrats on winning ur bet


All the chorus of praise for you my friend! You are really deserving to hold that belt on here :thumbsup: I had only 3 fights right.. what a performance...

Everyting went the wrong way that night.. Really everything


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Are people ready to start respecting the champ yet or what? 5 time defending Champ with a 7 fight win streak, no one else is even close. Bring on the aptly named D.P. cuz in our fight hes gonna feel like he's being gang-banged.


Duck the guy with the higher score? Makes sense.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Duck the guy with the higher score? Makes sense.


Eh I dont have the highests scores either but both me and DP have 0's in the L column, can you say the same? I dont like anyone else having that 0 but me.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Eh I dont have the highests scores either but both me and DP have 0's in the L column, can you say the same? I dont like anyone else having that 0 but me.


I lost my first fight, DP didn't fight that night. I went undefeated at the same time he went on his streak.

Don't dodge me! Take the tougher fight "Champ"!


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Haha tryin to "Sonnen" your way into a title shot? Aight Spoken, find a decent opponent for 114 and I'll fight the winner at 115.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I.. am.. number one.

What does it take to be number 1? 2 is not a winner, and 3 no one remembers. 

Spoken, you can get ThaFranchise when I'm done with him.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I.. am.. number one.
> 
> What does it take to be number 1? 2 is not a winner, and 3 no one remembers.
> 
> *Spoken, you can get ThaFranchise when I'm done with him.*


If DP is 1 in the rankings, then I guess it's fair he gets his shot. I don't mind, I'll fight anybody.

At 115, I'll get my title shot, but in the mean time, who wants to get destroyed by the future champ?


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

God, what a horrid night. I guess doing picks in literally 10 mins is a bad idea. Great fight jmacjer!!!

Hopefully next event will be better. lol

Oh and yeah, I definitely wanna see D.P bring that belt home. Get it papi!!! :thumb02:


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Bad bad event (CPL wise)  Good fight SUR. Well fought.


ty i guess its on to coldcall :thumb02:


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Davisty were always good bro....I'm crushed right now and Im ot ashamed to say it.....66 million in one night hurts.....more over than that.....the discredit immediately Lyoto gets, he was in that fight till he got caught....
> 
> let me be clear all praise and respect to Shogun he came out looking to **** Lyoto up and i think Lyoto was thinking there would be more of a feel out session, Rua was not having that and his props are well earned....
> 
> ...


wat was kinda funny was i was talkin to a friend when the fight was goin on like man this is gonna be a war so far i got machida winning this round then bam he gets knocked it took me by complete surprize had to rewind tht shit a few times glad i went with my gut on tht pick


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't think anybody can say they were not skocked at the outcome.


----------

